# Acid House Shoot-out



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Which is *the* classic acid house track?

A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray





808 State - Pacific State


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Original > Derivative


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I knew this thread wouldn't go down well here. Only a few appreciate the beauty of the TB-303.

I voted for the 808 state simply because I like it more, even though I do think that Voodoo Ray is the more seminal track in the respect to the UK house scene and places like the Hacienda.



Cnote11 said:


> Original > Derivative


Elaborate. Is that in reference to Chicago > UK house or are you referring to the tracks against each other?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

A Guy Called Gerald was better in 808 State is what I mean.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I really shouldn't call him a "derivative" since he was making music before/at the same time he was in 808 state, including the song you posted. I just prefer 808 State over his solo work.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

808 state for me, if I ever voted, which I don't. Much preferred later house though, this sounds pretty primitive. Also the original is much better:

Warning very NSFW


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

seems i completely missed out on this thread. i can't say i'm really into these classics atm, i'll definitely listen to it if it plays on the radio, but i won't try to seek them out. just like old school hip-hop, i can't really listen to it when i know full well the potential of the style. although i do listen to some trance once in a while.

deep electronic music is the way to go.

i voted 808.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmm, can't say I'd class either as an 'acid house' classic exactly but I'd have to go with 808 State as the '90' album is still a favourite and the track _before_ Pacific is the one which got me into electronic music, and is still a 'classic' to me for its time...


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I rediscovered _Screamadelica_ by Primal Scream and I thought I'd throw that in the acid house thread, because that's really my favorite album of the genre. It's fantastic!


----------

